# Favour to ask my lovely bride friends



## katieandbump

Hi girls I have fallen in love with a dress from berketex by Rosetta Nicolini called Christine. 
It's an Oyster colour dress and looks horrible on the site but ticked all the boxes for me whn i tried it on in the shop. Thing is it is way out of my budget for my dress so was wondering if you could kindly keep a look out for it on all your searching around ebay preloved/second hand dress sites etc. I've searchd and searched and nothing. There seems to be loads of second hand Rosetta Nicolini dresses around but none in Christine so annoying lol, got a year to keep looking so got my fingers crossed that one will turn up but figured more eyes are better than one set. :cry:
Thankyou in advance. Katie. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## R&G2007

Have you tried ringing around bridal shops that stock the designer?

Just had a loksie onthe website and the designer is having a ultimate Wedding Dress Sale in Worchester onthe 30th/31st July. The tickets are free. May be worth a look

Good luck


----------



## katieandbump

No way i live near worcester i went to the berketex shop to try it on there see have you got the link hun, i think only berketex stock that designer from what i've researched such a pain as that's the price i can't afford lol. Thankyou :flower:


----------



## R&G2007

I have been really cheeky, I have just phoned the shop, Berketex Bride, 10a College Street, Worcester, WR1 2LU, Phone: 01905 670 005

They have the dress in and it cost £1099 but if you order it on saturday they will give you 10% off which takes it down to £989.10 then you have to add on your alterations which cost £180 taking the total back up to £1169.10 which seems a lot but in this shop you can pay for your dress monthly and that equals £88.10 :happydance:

How does that sound?


----------



## katieandbump

Awww honey your a sweetie that's so nice of you to go to all that effort, sorry i should have said that's the deal they offered me when i went in and tried it on. 
I know people spend alot more on their dream dress but figure as I have a year might as well try and get it cheaper either second hand or an ex sample or something. Might be impossible but that way as well we'll know later on how much we've managed to save and wether we can stretch to that dress nearer the time once all the other things are paid for. I know i'd kick myself if i got it new and didn't wait and it came up so much cheaper second hand iykwim. Also berketex is great if your planning your wedding in advance but as we're getting married in a year it will effect budget quite alot. 
If i went in and looked for dresses for a wedding two years away that would make it £40 a month damnit lol. So that's why i'm keeping an eye out for it second hand and asking kindly if people could let me know if they come across it throughout they're searches.
It's mad like i said i've come across loads of Rosetta Nicolini dresses in styles like rachelle, lainey, adrienne, sorento any girls name you can think of but Christine typical, where are you hiding Christine lol 
Thankyou so much again for doing that though very much apreciated. xxxxxx


----------



## R&G2007

Oh, no worries, I will keep my eyes peeled fir you. Hope you find your dream dress soon

G:flower:


----------



## polo_princess

Course i'll keep an eye out, if you see one for sale somewhere local to me, let me know hun and i can always go get it and send it up to you


----------



## katieandbump

Thankyou Holly that's so kind of you to offer i'll let you know if I come across one near you got a year til wedding so fingers crossed one pops up somewhere not fussed about the size either as even with alteration i'd still prob save money. :D xxx


----------



## polo_princess

No worries hun, its just another alternative if you did see one pop up for sale that was out of the area :hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

I was reading on another site where ladys have sent landy a pic of the dress they want and they have made it to the pic for like £200 some thing like that and thay have been as nice and as good as the real 1s


----------



## katieandbump

Oooh that sounds good have you got the link for the site? xx


----------



## aly888

There are companies on ebay who do that. They are mostly in china, but they only cost a couple hundred and like said, the design is basically the same :thumbup:

Sofiekirsten's dress was a 'china' one. If you can find her thread in here with her pics you will see how good it looked!! xx


----------



## katieandbump

Yeah her dress looked stunning thing is the picture isn't very clear at all and doesn't do it any justice and they wouldnt let us take pics in there i'll show you the pic to see how unclear it is on the website. 
https://www.berketexbride.com/acatalog/Product_Range_Christine_31.html

Looks horrible there but rly is gorgeous in real life that pic/model does nothing for the dress you can't really make out the detail of the diamonte either. :(


----------



## aly888

yeah, I googled the dress yesterday and I could tell the model wasnt really 'modelling' it very well. :lol:
It does look lovely. Are there not any other pics of it on the net anywhere?


----------



## katieandbump

No it's really bizare saying that when i went into berketex i didn't like any of the dresses but this one and she said they got it from the wedding show in birmingham and everyone who tried it on loved it so in the end they got given a sample to have in the shop all the time so perhaps its a new dress or something that might explain the fact that it can't be found anywhere else.


----------



## tmr1234

the web site is https://www.landybridal.com/ if you ask them and send them the pic they will tell you if they can do it from that pic


----------



## Reds123

Hi Katie

I have just bought the dress that you are after from Berketex Bride! When is your wedding?


----------

